# Macbook Pro (retina, 2014) Crashes Whenever I Plug In Hdmi



## Mikuro (Dec 15, 2014)

I recently got the latest 15" Retina MacBook Pro, and I've run into a problem when I try to use HDMI. As soon as I plug in the cable, the entire system freezes completely. The mouse won't move, no keyboard inputs seem to do anything. While this is going on, the TV keeps going between a black screen and displaying its connection info, as though it's detecting a device coming in and out.

All I can do is force a shutdown with the power key.

If I use a DisplayPort-to-HDMI converter, it works fine.

When I open up Console, this is what I see during the crash:


```
12/15/14 7:24:50.597 PM WindowServer[131]: Received display connect changed for display 0x4280642
12/15/14 7:24:50.609 PM WindowServer[131]: Found 27 modes for display 0x04280642 [27, 0]
12/15/14 7:24:50.644 PM WindowServer[131]: Received display connect changed for display 0x3f003f
12/15/14 7:24:50.645 PM WindowServer[131]: Found 1 modes for display 0x003f003f [1, 0]
12/15/14 7:24:50.645 PM WindowServer[131]: Received display connect changed for display 0x3f0040
12/15/14 7:24:50.645 PM WindowServer[131]: Found 1 modes for display 0x003f0040 [1, 0]
12/15/14 7:24:50.645 PM WindowServer[131]: Received display connect changed for display 0x3f0041
12/15/14 7:24:50.645 PM WindowServer[131]: Found 1 modes for display 0x003f0041 [1, 0]
12/15/14 7:24:50.647 PM WindowServer[131]: CGXMuxAcknowledge: Posting glitchless acknowledge
12/15/14 7:24:50.659 PM WindowServer[131]: MPAccessSurfaceForDisplayDevice: Set up page flip mode on display 0x04280642 device: 0x7fba93611f70  isBackBuffered: 1 numComp: 3 numDisp: 3
12/15/14 7:24:50.695 PM WindowServer[131]: Received display connect changed for display 0x4280642
12/15/14 7:24:50.695 PM WindowServer[131]: Found 1 modes for display 0x04280642 [1, 0]
12/15/14 7:24:52.279 PM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.spindump[306]) Service exited with abnormal code: 75
12/15/14 7:24:52.279 PM Spotlight[245]: CoreAnimation: warning, deleted thread with uncommitted CATransaction; set CA_DEBUG_TRANSACTIONS=1 in environment to log backtraces.
12/15/14 7:24:52.279 PM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.spindump) Service only ran for 0 seconds. Pushing respawn out by 10 seconds.
12/15/14 7:24:54.584 PM com.apple.SecurityServer[55]: Session 100004 created
```

I've already tried deleting com.apple.windowserver*.plist from /Library/Preferences and ~/Library/Preferences/ByHost, as recommended elsewhere. It had no effect.

Any ideas? Think it's faulty hardware?

[Edit: This forum's new automatic title-casing of thread names is strange...]


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 16, 2014)

I would try a new new 4k new HDMI cable  and see if it works better.


----------



## Joel H (Dec 23, 2014)

Mikuro said:


> I recently got the latest 15" Retina MacBook Pro, and I've run into a problem when I try to use HDMI. As soon as I plug in the cable, the entire system freezes completely. The mouse won't move, no keyboard inputs seem to do anything. While this is going on, the TV keeps going between a black screen and displaying its connection info, as though it's detecting a device coming in and out.
> 
> All I can do is force a shutdown with the power key.
> 
> ...


Did you figure this one out?

My new MacBook Pro 15" Retina locks up when I plug in an HDMI cable, and I've tried different quality cables.


----------



## Joel H (Dec 27, 2014)

Joel H said:


> Did you figure this one out?
> 
> My new MacBook Pro 15" Retina locks up when I plug in an HDMI cable, and I've tried different quality cables.


I went to the Apple Store and exchanged my computer within the Apple time limit for returns -- interestingly it worked on HDMI at the Genius Bar, but fortunately showed an video error when the Genius tried to restore the video settings.  Hope the new one works fine . . . wild guessing VRAM issues . . .


----------

